
Sears has a new logo. It looks a whole lot like Airbnb's logo - evo_9
https://www.cnn.com/2019/05/09/business/sears-logo-airbnb/index.html
======
mimixco
Hmm... Our company was eviscerated by a robber baron and we are years behind
the current trends in retail and logistics... But, hey! Here's a new logo (we
copied from someone else).

